# My taxes



## -Ashley- (Nov 19, 2010)

I have been self employed for the past 15 months and in April I did my first self-employed tax return. As my gross profit was so low after kitting out the van and garage etc etc I paid no tax.

However, the account at the company where I used to work full-time said that I would be entitled to a rebate of some sort.

I have sent an enquiry email to HMRC and heard nothing back, I realise they have a lot on their plate at the mo but if I owed them money you could bet your ass they wouldn't take any pity on me.

Basically i'm just wondering if it is likely that i'm due a rebate? I'm sure there are lots of guys on here that have made the same employment move as me.

Thanks in advance for the help / comments

Ashley


----------



## MarkTD (Feb 5, 2010)

Hi Ashley,

You should get a rebate, but you just have to wait. You try phoning them?

I help my dad do his taxes online & when I did his taxes last year he got a rebate. They normally send you a letter stating what is owed or what they owe you.

best idea would be to ring them first.


----------



## mattsbmw (Jul 20, 2008)

It depends on many things, first bein how much tax have you paid in the period?

If none and you earnt below the personal allowance you wont get a rebate, you just wont have to pay any tax.


----------



## -Ashley- (Nov 19, 2010)

I didn't pay any tax as my gross profit was so low for year ending 31st March 2010. So do this automatically mean i'm not due a rebate?

I was told by the accountant at my old company I was entitled to one, something to do with the PAYE code???!!! 

I have no idea, i'm confused.


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

When did you end your employment with them? Basically, you're gona have to work out the total tax owed on both your employment and self employed element combined as a total income for that tax year and compare that to what you paid and the difference is either owed to you or them. 

There's not really enough info to go by here


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

-Ashley- said:


> I didn't pay any tax as my gross profit was so low for year ending 31st March 2010. So do this automatically mean i'm not due a rebate?
> 
> I was told by the accountant at my old company I was entitled to one, something to do with the PAYE code???!!!
> 
> I have no idea, i'm confused.


Ashley, it's the tax inspector that will confirm if you are entitled to a rebate not the accountant at your old company, do you have a current accountant?


----------



## -Ashley- (Nov 19, 2010)

Yeah and we all know that the tax inspectors are fantastic at making those decisions :thumb:

In all seriousness, I know I haven't provided much information, but I really don't know much. I don't have an accountant currently, I did my own tax return last year.


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

-Ashley- said:


> Yeah and we all know that the tax inspectors are fantastic at making those decisions :thumb:
> 
> In all seriousness, I know I haven't provided much information, but I really don't know much. I don't have an accountant currently, I did my own tax return last year.


There are some guys on here who are SE, so perhaps they maybe able to offer suggestion, from the general book keep and tax returns the formulae should hint at whether a rebate is due, I know there was a saga earlier in the year, however although some had to pay more tax, some also got a rebate :thumb:


----------



## Exotica (Feb 27, 2006)

I am self employed and have paid out alot for my business. I was under the impression that I will pay no or little tax but no rebate due.


----------



## organgrinder (Jan 20, 2008)

When you left your old job you should have received a P45.

The P45 would show your gross earning in your job and the tax you have paid in that job - it is this tax that you might be able to get back.

Your Tax Return for the year ended 5 April 2010 should include all your income from all sources. There are different sections of the form for different types of income: there is one for employment where you should have put your P45 details and there is one for self employment where you put details of your own business.

If you only put details of your self employment then you have submitted an incorrect return and could be subject to penalties. You have until 31 January to amend the return.

You can only get a tax repayment if you have paid tax. 

Sel Assessment is exactly what it says on the tin: you tell HMRC what your earnings are and how much tax you have to pay or how much you are due as a repayment - the system will just demand payment or make the repayment. It is only after that that HMRC will review some returns to determine if the figures are correct, although there are some safeguards in place to prevent large repayments without someone looking at them.


----------

